# oh my god... omigod omigod omigod



## Sam (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm sitting in the library at school... I just reached back and stretched...

and I'm like, why is my hand warm? :idunno:


and I've got my hand on this guy's head behind me...

:rofl::lol2::rofl:

I'm so embarrassed. He probably thought I was trying to molest his head or something.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 2, 2005)

heheh...that's funny.

Look before you stretch, eh?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2005)

So...was he cute?


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 2, 2005)

I've done that ... but it wasn't his head I touched ....:uhyeah:


----------



## Sam (Nov 2, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> So...was he cute?


 
He was old... at least 23.


*smirks*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 2, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> He was old... at least 23.
> 
> 
> *smirks*


 
I got news for ya, sister...that ain't old.

I
am old.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 2, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> He was old... at least 23.
> 
> 
> *smirks*



I think that is side stepping the question


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 2, 2005)

If that's old what am I!  Really old!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## The Kai (Nov 2, 2005)

Beyond Old here!


----------



## Sam (Nov 2, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> I think that is side stepping the question


 
observant old fart arnt you.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 2, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> observant old fart arnt you.



I'm not old, I refuse to be 

try to force the issue and I will lie down on the floor kicking and screaming until you give in


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 2, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> observant old fart arnt you.


 
rofl!
:rofl:


----------



## Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> I'm not old, I refuse to be
> 
> try to force the issue and I will lie down on the floor kicking and screaming until you give in



I have seen him do it


----------



## Sam (Nov 2, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> I have seen him do it


 
oh karate gods help us all.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm so old I barely have the energy to type this!


----------



## The Kai (Nov 2, 2005)

That's it if you kids don't can the racket, I'm taking a nap!


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 2, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I'm so old I barely have the energy to type this!


Yeah!  I was going to say the sa...... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......


----------



## Sam (Nov 2, 2005)

wake up! bingo starts soon!


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 2, 2005)

Bingo! I got Bingo! Pay up ya ninnies!!


----------



## The Kai (Nov 2, 2005)

Bingo is me old doggie, howd you know he usally wakes up around now?


----------



## Sam (Nov 2, 2005)

I have three dogs - named nacho, derek, and danny. They're all sleeping on my bed right now, where they arnt allowed. garanteed.


----------



## The Kai (Nov 2, 2005)

I gained custody of two cats in my divorce.  "Adam" and his sister called "the ants".  Kidding Tigger and bella (my x named them)


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 2, 2005)

ok, I'll be the one to get this thread back on track. Was he cute?


----------



## BrandiJo (Nov 2, 2005)

lets see, 23yr old guy, girl side stepping the question and her being embarssed odds are he was ... plus all the guys that are in the libray on my campus are .....


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 2, 2005)

yeah I know, I'm just trying to get her to say....erm...type it.


----------



## Sam (Nov 2, 2005)

he was georgeous.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 2, 2005)

You old farts go play bingo, this old fart is going back to the casino boat for some roulette.  Im on a hot streak.

Samantha... one time I did almost that same thing, only I bopped a girl in the head.


----------



## bignick (Nov 2, 2005)

I do it all the time...long arms, like to stretch...


----------



## bluemtn (Nov 3, 2005)

I nearly flipped a guy friend of mine, because he snuck up on me while at work.  Unfortunately, he was old quite old!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 3, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> I do it all the time...long arms, like to stretch...


 
I did an arm stretch at work while waiting for my tea water to warm in the microwave and hit a female coworker in a private place. Embarassment. She graciously accepted my apology...  after slapping me.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 3, 2005)

I was going to post a 'when I was your age...' reply; but, instead, I'll let MPFC take care of it for me.


----------



## Sam (Nov 3, 2005)

:rofl:

too funny


----------

